# Pasta machine cleanup



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The instructions accompanying my Marcato Atlas 150 state simply to use a brush and stick once the comb-holder and the plastic comb have been removed.

Take a look at *the cleaning instructions shown at Fantes.com*. To help clean the rollers, they instruct one to run some parchement paper thru the *smooth rollers* and perhaps occasionally lube the dies with some vaseline or mineral oil.

Comments, anyone!


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Beacuse pasta is very dry since little or no water is involved (has little water activity) then it is not a potentially dangerous food i.e. pathogenic microorganism won't grow in/on the machine.

The instructions are appropriate.

Apart from potentially causing the machine to rust, using water would seep in nook and crannies which could lead to conditions for microbiological growth and contamination.

p.s. never use vegetable oil to grease kitchen stuff, it goes rancid and becomes sticky over time.  Mineral oil or petroleum jelly (USP grade) are recommended (as per these instructions)

Luc H.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

comments? I always have comments! I always cover my machine with an old white pillowcase when I'm not using it. Cleaning is a breeze. A good pastry brush is all you should need. I also keep that in the pillowcase. A lot of people use bamboo skewers to dig out pieces. I like to use a small toothpick and gently run it in between the rollers. Sometimes my dough is not as dry as the machine would like so I also keep a plastic straw cut down one side with a scissors. I don't run parchment through. If I've had a wet egg dough. As soon as I start to mix my dough I take a couple of wipes. I can't remember the name, but it's like a baby wipe. It has some alcohol on it. and I just leave a couple of sheets out as I make the pasta. Then sometimes I'll clean the roller and fold up a wipe or two and run it through the machine.

If I've  have been lazy and put my machine up quickly and not really cleaned it well and there is some dingle-berries hanging around, I'll grab a can of air that I have for the computer and give it a couple of shots. I'm not sure if this is sanitary or not and I don't spray it long enough so that it emits that spray. I keep everything I use for pasta in the pillowcase. Including the mopines.


----------

